# Crested Geckos. So many Qs.....



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Firstly, I should say I'm new on site today.
My name is Doug, I live in Berkshire, have been an amateur naturalist and photographer for some time now, and hold a zoology degree and thirty something years of experience rummaging around in the great British outdoors looking at all our wonderful wildlife.
I have had a little experience in handling wild British snakes, but in all honesty when it comes to herpetology, and especially Geckos and lizards, I know pretty well b all.

I got married this year, and we honeymooned in Sri Lanka - and me and my wife fell in love with Geckos there.
Over the past few months I have slowly come to a decision (with her blessing) that I'd love to keep a Crested Gecko as a pet in a suitable vivarium at home.
I'd like to think, though, that the LONG TERM health of the animal MUST come first, and so have arrived here to ask all you Gecko heads about a million questions - so that I get it right, FIRST TIME!

I therefore wonder if any of you could help with ANY of the questions below. There are BOUND to be more, please try and be patient with me - like I say - I know pretty well zilch so far.

Many thanks.

Doug (TBR)


Ok.
Here are some of my questions...... (gulp!)

1 - I originally looked at Leos but having fallen completely in love with Cresties, thats the Gecko I want. I understand Cresties are more arboreal than the more terrestrial Leos, so would require a TALLER vivarium, and also they have different diets, but are there other BIG differences in basic husbandry procedures between the two species that I've missed so far.
Like I say, I'm after a Crestie. DEFINITELY!!!

2 - Conflicting information so far. Some sites say as long as your room (in which you place your viv) is kept sufficiently (but not TOO) warm, there is no need for extra heating, nor UV/red lights. Other sites say these are considerations to be thought of. What is the truth please?

3 - Which would be the best gender to buy. Are females more expensive? Does it matter. I hear that Cresties are difficult to sex anyway before they are of a certain age. If I had a choice (wishful thinking I know) I'd love a (red/orange) Crested Gecko. Are these like Ginger cats, in that the red females are rare, and the males are common (like Ginger Tom cats).

4 - Does a Gecko require other Geckos to be "content". I know one shouldn't put two males in one viv, and strictly speaking I'd only want one to start with, but do they do better with another Gecko as company?

5 - Do they "talk" like in the wild. My wife and I fell in love with the noises of the wild Geckos in Sri Lanka. Do Cresties talk? Do they only talk when there's more than one in the viv? I'd love to know!

6 - How do all you good people cope when you, for example, go on holiday for a week. Do you ALL have friends / neighbours / relatives who don't mind popping 'round and feedng them every day? These are lizards after all (not everyone's cup of tea) and often are fed LIVE food?

7 - Regarding vivs. I like the look of a 3 foot tall wooden viv (glass front), but am now getting information that the humidity required for the Cresties might quickly mean the wooden vivs effectively rot, so should I go for an all glass viv?

8 - Any people on this site from Berkshire (preferably the Reading area) who know of FIRST CLASS exotic pet stores, live food stores, Herp clubs etc.... in this area?

That had better be that for now. I hope any of you can be of some help.
I know I've asked a lot, but like I say, I don't intend on buying ANY Gecko before I'm competely sure everything is as it should be. Including registering with a exotic pet vet, just to be sure.
I therefore don't envisage getting any Crestie before the spring, but am sure I will have MANY more questions beforehand,if any of you can take the pain!!!

Many, many thanks in advance.
Doug (TBR).

If you want, please check out my photo's of WILD Geckos (in Sri Lanka) here:
On Black: SHINY-EYED, SCUTTLY, HIDEY THING... by THE BLACK RABBIT

On Black: "SAND" GECKO by THE BLACK RABBIT

On Black: "SMILEY" GECKO by THE BLACK RABBIT

New species of Gecko are being discovered in Sri Lanka quite literally every week, and the three species above were ALL completely wild and free, roaming about, when I photographed them.


Like I've said.
Many thanks for ANY help in advance. This looks like a wonderful site.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome to the forum !

I keep and Breed crested geckos as do a few of our members so we should be able to help !

1 - I originally looked at Leos but having fallen completely in love with Cresties, thats the Gecko I want. I understand Cresties are more arboreal than the more terrestrial Leos, so would require a TALLER vivarium, and also they have different diets, but are there other BIG differences in basic husbandry procedures between the two species that I've missed so far.
Like I say, I'm after a Crestie. DEFINITELY!!!

Lots !! they are a word apart 
2 - Conflicting information so far. Some sites say as long as your room (in which you place your viv) is kept sufficiently (but not TOO) warm, there is no need for extra heating, nor UV/red lights. Other sites say these are considerations to be thought of. What is the truth please?

I find room temp is enough, however they do have a 2% uv tube as I find it improves activness, colour and general health 
3 - Which would be the best gender to buy. Are females more expensive? Does it matter. I hear that Cresties are difficult to sex anyway before they are of a certain age. If I had a choice (wishful thinking I know) I'd love a (red/orange) Crested Gecko. Are these like Ginger cats, in that the red females are rare, and the males are common (like Ginger Tom cats).
 Females are far more expensive andd can only be sexed as mature adults , babys and males can be bought for as little as £50 females £150 and up as for morphs you are as likely to find a red in male as female
4 - Does a Gecko require other Geckos to be "content". I know one shouldn't put two males in one viv, and strictly speaking I'd only want one to start with, but do they do better with another Gecko as company?
They are happy alone or in pairs/trios, single sex (female) groups
5 - Do they "talk" like in the wild. My wife and I fell in love with the noises of the wild Geckos in Sri Lanka. Do Cresties talk? Do they only talk when there's more than one in the viv? I'd love to know!
yup they do grunt and growl sometimes !
6 - How do all you good people cope when you, for example, go on holiday for a week. Do you ALL have friends / neighbours / relatives who don't mind popping 'round and feedng them every day? These are lizards after all (not everyone's cup of tea) and often are fed LIVE food?
crested geckos can happily live on crested gecko diet and dont need (but enjoy) live food , so thats easy !
7 - Regarding vivs. I like the look of a 3 foot tall wooden viv (glass front), but am now getting information that the humidity required for the Cresties might quickly mean the wooden vivs effectively rot, so should I go for an all glass viv?

Exoterra vivs are great for cresties 

8 - Any people on this site from Berkshire (preferably the Reading area) who know of FIRST CLASS exotic pet stores, live food stores, Herp clubs etc.... in this area?


I am a little way away in somerset.


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Wohic!
Blimey that was quick.

Cresties and Leos are worlds apart eh?
Any other information?

Many thanks for that speedy reply!

Doug


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HI there

I also keep and breed cresties and heres a little info for you.. Wohic above also does and shes an excellent keeper 


YOUR QUESTIONS....


1 - I originally looked at Leos but having fallen completely in love with Cresties, thats the Gecko I want. I understand Cresties are more arboreal than the more terrestrial Leos, so would require a TALLER vivarium, and also they have different diets, but are there other BIG differences in basic husbandry procedures between the two species that I've missed so far.
Like I say, I'm after a Crestie. DEFINITELY!!!


The gecko species is many and varied from nocturnal to dirunal ( daytime)
crested geckos are nocturnal and they are arboreal so yes like taller vivs

2 - Conflicting information so far. Some sites say as long as your room (in which you place your viv) is kept sufficiently (but not TOO) warm, there is no need for extra heating, nor UV/red lights. Other sites say these are considerations to be thought of. What is the truth please?

This is a funny one. obviously room temp depends on where you live. if its alaska no room temp wont be ok.. or texas in summer.. no thats not ok either

temps I keep mine between are around 68/69 to 80
I have had problems with peopel not understanding room temp varies widly from person to persons house so you need specific paramaters.. which peopel advise never below 65 .. personally i go for 68 so i can monitor it better and never above 85.. i go for 81 82.. i use a coller in summer and central heating in winter



3 - Which would be the best gender to buy. Are females more expensive? Does it matter. I hear that Cresties are difficult to sex anyway before they are of a certain age. If I had a choice (wishful thinking I know) I'd love a (red/orange) Crested Gecko. Are these like Ginger cats, in that the red females are rare, and the males are common (like Ginger Tom cats).

NO there is no difference in keeping them there is NO BEST as such. Males are obviously more available as emales tend to be held back by breeders to breed.

My favourites are also the reds and oranges.. here is a link to my red male
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/215509-photographs-my-red-crested-geckos.html

Crested geckos are ploymorphic although it does seem that some line breeding for colours and patterns are achieved it is totally unknown at the moment how.

4 - Does a Gecko require other Geckos to be "content". I know one shouldn't put two males in one viv, and strictly speaking I'd only want one to start with, but do they do better with another Gecko as company?

NO they do not need company in any way at all although they can tolerate company many if oput with another wil simply fight and that includes females. Not al females get along with other females and same with male/female. If you do have a male and female pls seperate over winter to give the female a rest from the male and also never keep sub-adults together as they will breed too young. crested geckos should really only breed from 35 grams upwards. 

5 - Do they "talk" like in the wild. My wife and I fell in love with the noises of the wild Geckos in Sri Lanka. Do Cresties talk? Do they only talk when there's more than one in the viv? I'd love to know!

I have only heard two of mine chirp.. they tend not to in captivity

6 - How do all you good people cope when you, for example, go on holiday for a week. Do you ALL have friends / neighbours / relatives who don't mind popping 'round and feedng them every day? These are lizards after all (not everyone's cup of tea) and often are fed LIVE food?


I dont go on holiday.. I no longer no the meaning of the word LOL


7 - Regarding vivs. I like the look of a 3 foot tall wooden viv (glass front), but am now getting information that the humidity required for the Cresties might quickly mean the wooden vivs effectively rot, so should I go for an all glass viv?

I would personally say a 3ft high wodden viv is too large for a crested gecko. 

I use 45x45x60 exo terras

and this site owned by art gecko mon here shows beautiful ways to decorate the viv

www.treasurecrest.co.uk

it also has excellent advice about husbandry and some great pics

8 - Any people on this site from Berkshire (preferably the Reading area) who know of FIRST CLASS exotic pet stores, live food stores, Herp clubs etc.... in this area?

NO sorry I am in glasgow 

That had better be that for now. I hope any of you can be of some help.
I know I've asked a lot, but like I say, I don't intend on buying ANY Gecko before I'm competely sure everything is as it should be. Including registering with a exotic pet vet, just to be sure.
I therefore don't envisage getting any Crestie before the spring, but am sure I will have MANY more questions beforehand,if any of you can take the pain!!!

Many, many thanks in advance.
Doug (TBR).

If you want, please check out my photo's of WILD Geckos (in Sri Lanka) here:
On Black: SHINY-EYED, SCUTTLY, HIDEY THING... by THE BLACK RABBIT

On Black: "SAND" GECKO by THE BLACK RABBIT

On Black: "SMILEY" GECKO by THE BLACK RABBIT

New species of Gecko are being discovered in Sri Lanka quite literally every week, and the three species above were ALL completely wild and free, roaming about, when I photographed them.


Like I've said.
Many thanks for ANY help in advance. This looks like a wonderful site.[/quote]


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Sparkle for another ridiculously speedy reply.
Food for thought.....
TBR


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

The Black Rabbit said:


> Thanks Sparkle for another ridiculously speedy reply.
> Food for thought.....
> TBR


LOL thats ok.. were here to help

art geckos site treaure crest has some great ideas for vivs..



the exo terras last well and are great for cresties...


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah - bookmarked treasurecrest at work.I'll hae a look at it later...
Cheers again.


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

1 - I originally looked at Leos but having fallen completely in love with Cresties, thats the Gecko I want. I understand Cresties are more arboreal than the more terrestrial Leos, so would require a TALLER vivarium, and also they have different diets, but are there other BIG differences in basic husbandry procedures between the two species that I've missed so far.
Like I say, I'm after a Crestie. DEFINITELY!!!

Cresties have a more arboreal set up with green foliage, branches and vines to climb on. Leos are more ground dwelling and have a dryer environment

2 - Conflicting information so far. Some sites say as long as your room (in which you place your viv) is kept sufficiently (but not TOO) warm, there is no need for extra heating, nor UV/red lights. Other sites say these are considerations to be thought of. What is the truth please?

Room temp is fine for cresties from about 18-25 degrees. Uv lights are not required but will do no harm and are good for live plants 

3 - Which would be the best gender to buy. Are females more expensive? Does it matter. I hear that Cresties are difficult to sex anyway before they are of a certain age. If I had a choice (wishful thinking I know) I'd love a (red/orange) Crested Gecko. Are these like Ginger cats, in that the red females are rare, and the males are common (like Ginger Tom cats).

 Females are harder to come by and you find they are more expensive. Males are more common and you may have difficulties sexing cresties until they are older.

4 - Does a Gecko require other Geckos to be "content". I know one shouldn't put two males in one viv, and strictly speaking I'd only want one to start with, but do they do better with another Gecko as company?

They seem to do well in any situation, but like any animal they dont alwys get along

5 - Do they "talk" like in the wild. My wife and I fell in love with the noises of the wild Geckos in Sri Lanka. Do Cresties talk? Do they only talk when there's more than one in the viv? I'd love to know!

They do have a voice, like a chirping sound which is very strange

6 - How do all you good people cope when you, for example, go on holiday for a week. Do you ALL have friends / neighbours / relatives who don't mind popping 'round and feedng them every day? These are lizards after all (not everyone's cup of tea) and often are fed LIVE food?

If i am unavailable i have friend that will pop in for 5 mins and water and feed them. They sould eat crested Gecko Diet and some insects as a treat every other day as this keep them active.

7 - Regarding vivs. I like the look of a 3 foot tall wooden viv (glass front), but am now getting information that the humidity required for the Cresties might quickly mean the wooden vivs effectively rot, so should I go for an all glass viv?

 I have to agree the Exo Terra viv's are perfect for the Cresties, please make sure you get a viv the is the correct size for the age of your crestie.

8 - Any people on this site from Berkshire (preferably the Reading area) who know of FIRST CLASS exotic pet stores, live food stores, Herp clubs etc.... in this area?

Im Sure people will help you with that as im a bit far away to comment. You may have local breeders that can provide you with your first crestie as you will get a much healthier rep.

The Crestie bug has bitten again. Oh and Welcome to the forum.:welcome:


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

There was only one reply when i started and look what happens when you type slow. Sparkle will be able to give you some fantastic information just pick her brains, she is great.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for that Bebeop1980 - I'm gonnae have to pick ALL your brains I reckon! 
TBR


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

The Black Rabbit said:


> Thanks for that Bebeop1980 - I'm gonnae have to pick ALL your brains I reckon!
> TBR


 
I wouldnt pick too hard mine is full of goo and purple dust


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Stars and fairy dust. :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

sparkle said:


> I wouldnt pick too hard mine is full of goo and purple dust


 
mine is full of dust full stop :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

wohic said:


> mine is full of dust full stop :lol2:


MEH

I have the monopoly on dust I shall have you know..

perhaps you have mistaken yours.. on closer inspection I think you wil find its common house fluff 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Clear that fairy dust, goo and other crud please!
Any downloadable equipment checklist for ticking off (on this site or another)so I can get all the equipment in order???

Cheers again people.
TBR


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

The Black Rabbit said:


> Clear that fairy dust, goo and other crud please!
> Any downloadable equipment checklist for ticking off (on this site or another)so I can get all the equipment in order???
> 
> Cheers again people.
> TBR


equipemnt as in tank and decor etc ?


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

sparkle said:


> equipemnt as in tank and decor etc ?


Guess so.

Tank.
Plants.
Den.
Climbing branches.
Substrate.
Food "bowl"?
CGD supply.
Live food supply.
Calcium powder?
Any other vit/min supps?
Water mister.
Water filter? (dechlorination?!)
Heating mat?
red light?
Lock for tank?
Cleaning solutions?
Cleaning cloths/brushes?
Transportation tubs (for when you clean the tank).
Spare bits and bobs?
Anything else I've missed?

TBR


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been thinking of crested gecko's for a long time now! :flrt: That third pick is gorgeous TBR. :mf_dribble:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Tank. - Exo terra terrarium or wooden
Plants. - yes
Den. - not always needed
Climbing branches. yes
Substrate. - Eco earth or tissue
Food "bowl"? - a small one for water - use milk bottle top for food
CGD supply. - any decent pet/reptile shop 
Live food supply. - www.rickslivefood.co.uk 
Calcium powder? - reptile shops
Any other vit/min supps? - Nutrabol - dust crickets once a week
Water mister. - plant sprayer from wilkinson fill and stan for 24 hours before use
Water filter? (dechlorination?!) - not needed use spayer - or have a jug to refill sprayer but allowed to stand for 24 hours.
Heating mat? - only if room drops below 18 c
red light? - not needed
Lock for tank? - optional depending if children around
Cleaning solutions? none just soap and water
Cleaning cloths/brushes? - best to have a seperate one
Transportation tubs (for when you clean the tank). - tub from wilkinsons 
Spare bits and bobs? -anything you want to have spare
Anything else I've missed? - Piece of bark, live plants (bromalid) optional for natural setup, Thermometer, 2.0 uv tube and starter (for live plants and can be slightly beneficial to crestie


Hope this helps, i also keep cresties and can say any than the others have said, i currently have 17 with 3 more on the way - of these i have 9 for sale, as for shops duno in area but can recommend one in Plymouth


----------



## The Black Rabbit (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks butterfingersbimbo! (Great name!)
Thanks Tigger. Thats VERY helpful indeed.
TBR


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

for good shops World of water at the back of Dobbies (in spencers wood) has a small reptile area incuding some rare (to buy) spices 9tays eem ok but i am not an expert also try Aquasplach in Twyford thay seem to know wat thya are doing .


----------



## Malekko (Apr 10, 2010)

Great thread, been really helpful for me too thanks


----------



## LollyC (Mar 24, 2010)

This has been really helpful for me too! Thanks!

I'm new to reptiles too and am also getting a crestie (which I'm VERY excited about!) I've got pretty much everything, I'm just waiting for my thermostat to arrive as the room it's in can get cold! When I know the tank is at the right temp then I'll buy one!

I've been looking at lillyexotics (Lillyexotics ::crested gecko, gecko, crestie,gecko breeder,ciliatus,panther chameleon,chameleon breeder,vivarium), which have a lovely selection and they'll deliver a crestie right to your door!

We'll have to share pics Doug when we've got our new additions!

Lolly


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

this thread is 1 and a bit years old xD


----------



## LollyC (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol! So it is! My bad! :blush: 

It was still really helpful though! :blush:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

also, i used lilyexotics before and i highly recommend them


----------

